# dripping from water shut off valve underneath the toilet



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

It is very likely leaking from the "packing nut". It is the nut that surrounds the stem of the valve. Often, giving it a very slight tightening with a Crescent wrench will stop the drip. Don't go too hog wild, or you'll bust something and flood your place. Just a little snugging is what you're aiming to do.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's an article on that topic:

http://www.rd.com/content/openContent.do?contentId=19461


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

sometimes when you turn those back on, they will drip if you open the valve all the way, try closing it a quarter turn. Then do the packing nut tighten, then turn your water off and replace the valve.


----------



## maitri (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. It really helped me. I will folllow the direction. Thanks again .


----------

